# Urgent!



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Take a look at beige chin thread please?? Thanks for reading!


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

OK if not permanent what about anybody taking it until a forever home can be found? Really feeling for this lil guy and owner.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a leon cage....I guess I could put a ferplast shelf in that....but really I have NO experience of chins so would be much better finding a home that did!


----------

